# Parker Paddles: Carbon fiber, foam cored paddles



## ParkerPaddles (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi all!
I want to tell you about some bomber paddles: Parker Paddles.
We design and manufacture straight shaft carbon fiber/foam cored paddles right here in Golden, Colorado, USA. When we first started building paddles, we aimed to produce a lightweight, tough, innovative, ergonomic, affordable paddle that performed flawlessly. After two years, we are there. We have spent countless hours fine tuning and testing designs, as well as honing in on manufacturing processes.

Our paddles feature carbon fiber/Kevlar woven shafts with an innovative ergonomic indexer built into the shaft. Everyone who has tried the grip loves it. The shafts are actually filled with high density expanding foam, which adds strength and toughness. I'm not sure of any other paddle manufacturer who offers a solid composite shaft.
Our blades are foam cored, skinned with aerospace grade carbon fiber, and edged with Dynel. These things are bomber. When developing and testing this blade, I put it through the gauntlet of smashing off of boulders and scraping on rocks. The blades held up to all my abuse. The blades on the current model (Release) features a wide shoulder and large area blade. The large blades are great for everything from creeking to playboating. 
We pride ourselves in our craftsmanship. Each paddle takes a minimum of 5 days to produce. 
We can also customize a ton of features on your paddle: Feather angle, length, flex pattern, grip color, even shaft color. We offer shafts in full carbon (CC), Carbon/Kevlar (CK), and Carbon/Fiberglass (CF).

The paddles feature low swing weight, due to the lightweight carbon blades. A 198 cm paddle weighs in at 1100g.

We stand behind our paddles. We offer a 1 year warranty on all our whitewater paddles. If anything goes wrong due to design or manufacturing, we will replace it and make it right.
If you are looking for a bomber paddle that will hold up to all your abuse, Parker Paddles are just the thing. 

Currently, we are only doing one model for whitewater, the Release. However, we are in the process of developing hand paddles, touring paddles, and even a SUP paddle. Check the website often for updates!

Visitwww.ParkerPaddles.com to check out some more details. Like us on Facebook: http://Facebook.com/ParkerPaddles 
You will soon be able to order a paddle through the website, but for now, we are processing orders through email. Currently, you can find Parker Paddles at Gear Canyon in Golden. We are slowly getting into some more shops around Colorado, so be on the lookout for us.


Please do not hesitate to contact me with any questions. I have demos available, just contact me to set something up! Email me at [email protected] to get started!

Thanks for checking us out!

- Parker Doelger


----------

